# chkdsk ohne Windows - wie?



## MrMorse (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Gegebenheit:
Habe eine Bootpartition (FAT32).
HDD= SATA im IDE-Modus.

-> "CHKDSK C:" bringt einen Fehler:

chkdsk hat einen Fehler festgestellt. Der Parameter /F war nicht angegeben.

1. Daraufhin "chkdsk /F /R" eingegeben und neu gestartet (weil Boot-Partition)
-> Fehler wurde nicht behoben

2. Dann Notfallmedium PQMAGIC gestartet. Kann nicht starten, weil nur SATA-Geräte im PC. Der hängt sich auf.

3. WinXP-BootCD eingelegt, um Rettungsoption zu bekommen. Dann wollte ich es hier mit "chkdsk /F /R" versuchen.
-> Gescheitert: findet keine Platte

4. und nu?

Da es sich ja um FAT32X handelt, kann es eigentlich jedes Betriebssystem lesen/beschreiben.

Ist Knoppix eine Alternative? Hat Knoppix eine "CHKDSK"-Funktion?

Oder gibt es eine andere Idee, wie ich die HDD reparieren kann?


----------



## jetztaber (9. Mai 2008)

Ich würde halt mal mit n-Lite die entsprechenden Treiber in eine neue Installations-CD integrieren und vielleicht auch gleich das SP3. Dann sparst Du Dir das Drücken von F6, um den erforderlichen Treiber für die HD von Diskette zu installieren.

Und dann gibts noch BartPE oder UBCD for Win und so weiter und so fort. Dort kann man auch gleich Treiber aller Art für seine Hardware dazu packen.

Ich persönlich habe UBCD für Windows frisiert und boote damit mein Raid. Von CD, versteht sich. Und /R für das wiederherstellen defekter Sektoren würde ich erst gar nicht verwenden, sondern die Platte in den Shredder treten.


----------



## MrMorse (9. Mai 2008)

Hm, BartPE wollte bei mir nie starten (2005, 2006 und 2007 probiert).
Grund: unbekannt. (habe hier aber auch nicht mein Herzblut reingehängt )

F6? Nee, Treiber für RAID sind nicht notwendig. Die SATA laufen per Bios in emulierten IDE-Modus (NativeIDE).

Ich kann nochmal BartPE probieren, aber mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf Linux.

Da es keine NTFS-Partition ist, sollte Linux es können. Aber wie? Ich bin da NOOB.

(BTW: Bootpartitionen erstelle ich generell mit FAT32X. Eigentlich immer aus dem Grund, dass jedes SYS es Lesen/Schreiben kann. Nur lässt mich langsam das PQMAGIC im Stich, weil der "complete"-SATA nicht kennt (bei nur einem CD-ROM=IDE und der Rest SATA geht es noch). Acronis ist mit dem DiskDirector auch keine Hilfe, weil die Option "Repaparieren" nur unter Win zur Verfügung steht.)


----------



## jetztaber (9. Mai 2008)

Zieh Dir mal dieses ISO, brenn es und versuchs erst mal ohne Modifikationen: UBCD for Windows

Hier ist ein Überblick, was es kann:
UBCD for Windows


----------



## MrMorse (10. Mai 2008)

Ich werde es im Laufe des Tages mal versuchen...

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MrMorse (11. Mai 2008)

Ich habe jetzt eine UBCD erstellt. Ich teste damit noch...

Aber ich blicke noch nicht so ganz durch, was hier der Unterschied ist:
a) UBCD4.1.1
b) UBCD3.13

Sind das komplett unterschiedliche UBCD-Programme?


----------



## Triple-Y (11. Mai 2008)

gibt es keine windows Progis mehr die das gleiche tun wie der alte dos befehl chkdsk?? dachte an scandisk ect..... ?


----------



## MrMorse (11. Mai 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine UBCD erstellt. Ich teste damit noch...
> 
> Aber ich blicke noch nicht so ganz durch, was hier der Unterschied ist:
> a) UBCD4.1.1
> ...


Habe jetzt von beiden o.g. Links die ISOs gebrannt.
Ja, es sind komplett unterschiedliche Tool-CDs (auch wenn sie beide UBCD heissen. Das eine ist auf 'DOS'-Ebene, das andere basiert auf Windows/BartPE).
Die Leistungsfähigkeit teste ich noch...





Triple-Y schrieb:


> gibt es keine windows Progis mehr die das gleiche tun wie der alte dos befehl chkdsk?? dachte an scandisk ect..... ?



Falsch.
CHKDSK ist das neuere Produkt. Gab es zwar früher unter demselben Namen auch, aber das 'neue' CHKDSK ist mit allen HDDs lauffähig.
Und: SCANDISK gibt es schon lange nicht mehr (IMHO seit W98).
Warum? Na weil SCANDISK eine 16bit-Software ist und keine grösseren Platten kann als 128GB: Das in Microsoft Windows 95 und Microsoft Windows 98 enthaltene Dienstprogramm "ScanDisk" ist ein 16-Bit-Programm. Für solche Programme gilt eine maximale Zuordnungsgröße von 16 MB minus 64 KB pro Speicherblock. Aus diesem Grund kann das Dienstprogramm "ScanDisk" aus Windows 95 und 98 keine Volumes mit dem FAT32-Dateisystem verarbeiten, bei denen die FAT größer ist als 16 MB minus 64 KB. Ein FAT-Eintrag auf einem Volume mit dem FAT32-Dateisystem belegt 4 Byte, so dass "ScanDisk" die FAT auf einem Volume mit dem FAT32-Dateisystem nicht verarbeiten kann, wenn für diese mehr als 4.177.920 Cluster definiert sind (einschließlich zweier reservierter Cluster). Schließt man die FATs selbst mit ein, ergibt das bei einem Maximum von 32 KB pro Cluster eine Volumegröße von 127,53 Gigabyte (GB). 

@Triple:
Oder hast Du unter WinXP/Vista eine SCANDISK.EXE gefunden? Wenn ja, hätte ich sie gerne.


----------



## jetztaber (11. Mai 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Die Leistungsfähigkeit teste ich noch...



Mach das. 

Und nicht gleich schimpfen, wenn die Festplatte trotzdem nicht gleich erkannt wird. Ich poste dann zumindest einen Link, wie ein oder mehrere Treiber unter UBCD eingebunden werden, das funktioniert dann auch für Deinen. Kannst Du ein ISO editieren (mit UltraISO z.B.)?


----------



## MrMorse (11. Mai 2008)

@jetztaber
ja, ich melde mich dann... Danke Dir
(Das Testen dauert ein wenig, also nicht ungeduldig werden )


----------



## MrMorse (13. Mai 2008)

So, habe jetzt einen Einblick gewonnen:

Diese UBCD 4.1.1 ist eine rein DOS/Linux-basierte Lösung.
Sie hat einige brauchbare Tools. 
Die BootCD startet auch bei PCs, die nur SATA-Peripherie hat.
Das ist gut, aber die Toolauswahl ist (für mich) bescheiden.

Die UBCD-WinCD V3.13 ist Win-basiert auf der BartPE-Technik.
Ich habe eine BootCD auf WinXP-SP2-Basis erstellt.
Die BootCD startet auch bei PCs, die nur SATA-Peripherie hat.
Die Oberfläche sieht gewohnt aus, und die Toolauswahl ist gut.
Mir wird diese CD helfen, weil sie völlig unabhängig läuft.

Fazit:
Die Kombination beider CDs ist jetzt fester Bestandteil meines 'erste-Hilfe-Koffers'


----------



## jetztaber (14. Mai 2008)

Die rein DOS-basierte Lösung habe ich nach Ansichtnahme verworfen... 

UBCD4Win: Für die Mitleser sei noch gesagt, dass die Toolauswahl angepasst und verändert werden kann. Man kann zusätzliche Treiber, aber auch Programme in die CD einbinden. Spontan fallen mir hierzu z.B. Acronis Backup und Kaspersky ein oder Treiber für spezielle Netzwerk-Chipsätze.

Diese Aktionen setzen allerdings ein bisschen Kenntnis und Auseinandersetzung von/mit der Materie voraus. Den Schwierigkeitsgrad würde ich insgesamt als hoch bezeichnen, wenn man sich eine individuelle Lösung zusammenbasteln will. Ansonsten tuts das Iso, welches man relativ flott brennen kann.


----------



## MrMorse (14. Mai 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Die rein DOS-basierte Lösung habe ich nach Ansichtnahme verworfen...


Ok, verstehe ich 





> UBCD4Win: Für die Mitleser sei noch gesagt, dass die Toolauswahl angepasst und verändert werden kann. Man kann zusätzliche Treiber, aber auch Programme in die CD einbinden. Spontan fallen mir hierzu z.B. Acronis Backup und Kaspersky ein oder ...


Ja, genau daran werden ich mich versuchen, wenn ich ein wenig Zeit habe (in den NRW-Sommerferien).
Ich versuche, eine (relativ) universelle bootable Service-CD zu erstellen..

@jetztaber
Falls ich Probleme damit habe, darf ich mich dann zuerst an Dich wenden ? 
(ich nehme immer die ganze Hand, wenn jemand den kleinen Finger bietet )


----------



## jetztaber (14. Mai 2008)

Mach lieber ne schöne individuelle Version für Dich draus! 

Wenn es soweit ist, immer her mit der PM, ich werde jetzt auch mal wieder dran rum basteln...


----------

